# Periodic Table of the Home Haunter



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

A graphic I created for my shop wall.

Here is a link to the large version if you want to print it out (2500x1787)

http://www.stolloween.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/PERIODIC-TABLE-OF-THE-HOME-HAUNTER2.jpg


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks! I'm going to put it up in my lab/craft room.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's awesome.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you've captured every element of haunting on that table


----------



## kuronekotsukino (Aug 22, 2011)

Best Periodic Table Ever!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love it. I wonder if anyone would notice if I put in on the lab wall at work. The only thing I see missing is a hot foam knife. Time for new elements to be created!


----------



## kuronekotsukino (Aug 22, 2011)

Spooky1 said:


> The only thing it's missing is a hot foam knife.


You've discovered a new 'element'! We have to add it. lol


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Sooo Cool....!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

It's now my computer wallpaper! Thanks.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Brilliant Stolloween! Thanks!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> I love it. I wonder if anyone would notice if I put in on the lab wall at work. The only thing I see missing is a hot foam knife. Time for new elements to be created!


Ended up with about 25 things that didn't make the table...got confusing trying not to duplicate anything..especially the symbols.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Now I want to eat YOUR brain, too!
Brilliant!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

kuronekotsukino said:


> You've discovered a new 'element'! We have to add it. lol


Hot Pockets! LOL...
Scoffing Friends...


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Good Job Scott! Very creative idea!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great work! I kept getting my beef netting mixed up with my pumpkin. Got some weird pumpkins running around my house now.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Stolloween,
I am adding this to my shop wall. You are definitely on the list of folks I'd like to meet one day.


----------



## Petronilla (Jan 18, 2012)

Groovy!!!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Outstanding job, I can tell it took some time getting that together.
Thanks


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

This should have a sticky. I am sure there are alot of people who would want this printed out but may not see it before it is buried.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Brilliant!!! Home Haunting Cleverness at its finest!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

lol yes, love it!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love this!!!


----------

